# The Incredible B-58



## davparlr (Jun 1, 2009)

I have always been impressed by the B-58, mainly for the looks. I decided to take look and see how this amazing, and dangerous, aircraft would stack up against the contemporary interceptor aircraft. So, here are some stats


Wing Loading (wt/area)
*B-58* 44
*F-4* 78
*F-106* 52
*F-104* 105
*Lightning* 88
*Mig-21* 63

Thrust to Weight (lbsThrust/wt)
*B-58* .78
*F-4* .86
*F-106* .71
*F-104* .75
*Lightning* .78
*Mig-21* .79

Max Speed (Mach)
*B-58* 2.1
*F-4 * 2.23
*F-106* 2.3
*F-104* 2.2
*Lightning* 2.27 (after 1965)
*Mig-21* 2.05

Service Ceiling (kft)
*B-58* 63.4
*F-4 * 60
*F-106* 57
*F-104* 50k
*Lightning* 60+ (after 1965)
*Mig-21* 62.3


So it is apparent that the B-58 had very similar performance with contemporary interceptors, which is an obvious advantage since the interceptors must climb to intercept. Once there, the B-58 typically had an altitude performance capability advantage, particularly over the Mig, which was slower. Now throw in the fact that the missiles in that era were particularly inefficient, and that the B-58 had a 20mm Vulcan canon for a tail stinger, and you have a potent weapons system….if it all worked. It was notoriously unreliable due to advanced and immature avionics. Also, due to the uniqueness of the delta wing, it was difficult to fly and had some inherent dangers, such as supersonic asymmetrical thrust with engine failure and instant obliteration. Apparently crews got used to it and appreciated its capabilities. I worked with a B-58 pilot and I think he was proud of it and spoke of the dangerous nature, but not in a hostile manner. The demise came with the improved ground-to-air missiles.

Still, it was a magnificent and beautiful aircraft.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2009)

I have always had an affinity for the B-58. I built a model of it years ago as a teenager.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2009)

Foir a short while, the "Hustler" held quite a few speed records. It was an impressive looking aircraft.

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 1, 2009)

Truly a lovely aircraft!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2009)

When I was about 8 years old I could remember 2 of them overflying where I used to live. 42 years later I'll never forget that sight.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 1, 2009)

I would have wet myself if I seen them


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 1, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> I would have wet myself if I seen them



Don't know about that, but I did wet myself one time when the Blue Angels were doing an airshow. They were flying right over the deck supersonic...I had had a coke in the car...The sonic boom...Well, you get the picture. I must have been all of 4 or 5.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2009)

The B58 was also one loud airplane.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 1, 2009)

You didn't happen to notice who was getting out of the B-58 at the end did you ??


Wheelsup


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I likewise enjoy the B-58.. Convair sure had a knack for the delta winged aircraft didn't they?


----------



## Stitch (Jun 1, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> The B58 was also one loud airplane.



Yeah, with four J-79's in AB, I'll bet! I thought a Phantom was loud in AB, I can't even imagine a Hustler!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 1, 2009)

Featured in the 1964 movie "Fail Safe" as the "Vindicator".

Think it was her only Hollywood role.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2009)

Certainly a great aircraft. Not surprised she was loud though 8)


----------



## klarmie (Jun 1, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> You didn't happen to notice who was getting out of the B-58 at the end did you ??
> 
> 
> Wheelsup




Jimmy Stewart?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes it was Jimmy Stewart who was climbing out of the B-58 at the end of the video Klarmie.
The video clip posted by Davparlr was taken from "Champion of Champions" that was narrated by Jimmy Stewart and then re-edited to music.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46KkNnAhWtQ_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjIh0UuU4_k_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMVSbZG-GHI_


Wheelsup


----------



## Graeme (Jun 3, 2009)

B-58 Hustler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Later versions gave each crew member a novel ejection capsule that made it possible to eject at an altitude of 70,000 ft (21,000 m) at speeds up to Mach 2 (1,320 mph/2,450 km/h). Unlike standard ejection seats of the period, a protective clamshell would enclose the seat and the control stick with an attached oxygen bottle. In an unusual test program, live bears and chimpanzees were successfully used to test the ejection system









​
*PROJECT ROSE PETAL*

A joint program involving the Hustler and an RAF Comet. The Hustler's job was to make high speed passes close to the Comet to help calibrate a British missile tracking system...





The big guy at front far left is Lt. Col. Fitzhugh "Fitz" Fulton...





He went on to fly the XB-70 and the B-52/X-15 and Boeing 747/Shuttle combinations.

*"WORTH ITS WEIGHT IN GOLD"*


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice post!

I love the flyby in this one.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmseXJ7DV4c_


----------



## Yerger (Jun 17, 2009)

Heard the confined area for crew drove them batty except for the pilot.

I remember Phantoms and ealier Century series fighters at airshows as a kid, close, low and fast doing a sound crack for the audience. Pilots would be grounded these days for being that close, low, and fast near spectators.

At the time, louder was better 

ahh the old days are missed


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yerger said:


> Heard the confined area for crew drove them batty except for the pilot.
> 
> I remember Phantoms and ealier Century series fighters at airshows as a kid, close, low and fast doing a sound crack for the audience. Pilots would be grounded these days for being that close, low, and fast near spectators.
> 
> ...


----------



## badbear (Jun 17, 2009)

that was one hot aircraft .BB


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 17, 2009)

Yerger said:


> Heard the confined area for crew drove them batty except for the pilot.
> 
> I remember Phantoms and ealier Century series fighters at airshows as a kid, close, low and fast doing a sound crack for the audience. Pilots would be grounded these days for being that close, low, and fast near spectators.
> 
> ...



I used to have F-4's flying low and fast over our property when I lived in Illinois.
I got a two plane airshow when the Iliinois Air Guard was flying which was most most Sunday's when I was a kid. 
A real treat was when Mom would drive me to the airport to watch them take-off. 



badbear said:


> that was one hot aircraft .BB



The B-58 sure was hot.
I wish I had seen one fly in person...


Wheelsup


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Tried the video link above, but there was a problem. I'll try it again later.


----------



## Multimetal (Feb 23, 2011)

Late to this party but I got an up-close look at a B-58 recently at the Pima air and space museum in Tucson. They have on in good shape on their grounds. Really an impressive aircraft and very cool to get to see one up close.


----------

